
Jet propulsion by microwave air plasma in the atmosphere - ColanR
https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/5.0005814
======
phendrenad2
Watch the attached video - it's a really beautiful plume of plasma, and helps
visualize what's going on in the diagrams.

